# ECNL games this weekend?



## Chelseafc (Nov 8, 2021)

Does anyone know the results of the 2006 Surf vs Slammers Koge?  Wasn’t that the game that was postponed.  What about the 2006 Rebels vs Slammers?


----------



## LouSag (Nov 16, 2021)

Chelseafc said:


> Does anyone know the results of the 2006 Surf vs Slammers Koge?  Wasn’t that the game that was postponed.  What about the 2006 Rebels vs Slammers?


2006 Surf V Slammers Kobe was 0-0


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 16, 2021)

2006 Rebels v Slammers FC was 1-1


----------

